# Finally!!



## FranklinWorkshops (May 1, 2020)

Our 40 year old white pines are starting to die. Lost two over the past three years. Been cleaning up dead limbs way too long. Today, they came down. We're planting dogwoods, redbuds and azaleas in their place. Momma is happy.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1 | Informative 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tom Smart (May 1, 2020)

Much better solution, Larry. Lots of color and diversity there. White pines are too brittle, they just cause litter and have no visual interest, in my opinion anyway.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 1, 2020)

Wow, that was a lot of trees. Are you gonna mill them up? I know it's just pine but for construction purposes I see to always find a use for it.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (May 1, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> Wow, that was a lot of trees. Are you gonna mill them up? I know it's just pine but for construction purposes I see to always find a use for it.


They are headed to a mill, according to the tree service, and the sawyers bucked them into 8.5 ft lengths. However, I have a large pile of white pine that was cut into lumber in 1890 for the barn where I store hardwoods. @Eric Rorabaugh saw it when he was here. Most of it is 12-18" wide and 12-14 feet long and is still solid as the day it was cut. It's turned an orange color that is referred to as "pumpkin" pine. So I don't need any more white pine, esp green stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 1, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Our 40 year old white pines are starting to die. Lost two over the past three years. Been cleaning up dead limbs way too long. Today, they came down. We're planting dogwoods, redbuds and azaleas in their place. Momma is happy.
> 
> View attachment 186321
> 
> View attachment 186322



See 5 stumps, no power lines, about a $750-$900 job here, sure more down your way.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (May 1, 2020)

Eight trees, six men working hard for 7 hours generating 4 full trucks of chips and still have 18 logs on the ground to be loaded and haul away next week. I think that would be more than you think. The one still standing in that photo was 32 inches in diameter.


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 1, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Eight trees, six men working hard for 7 hours generating 4 full trucks of chips and still have 18 logs on the ground to be loaded and haul away next week. I think that would be more than you think.



That changes things for sure. Wow, eighteen 16' footers, yep more for sure. Must have been some heavy branching, but assume semi-open grown, so that makes sense too. Your numbers are like $2500 here so far. Just re-read the posts above, so 18 half logs (common log = 16'). Sounds like the new plants will bring enjoyment.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (May 1, 2020)

18 logs that measure 8-10 ft. I went out after they left to measure some of them. That was a ton of work since each had to be carefully controlled to avoid hitting some big old azaleas, a retaining wall and my house which five of them could have hit. They had a huge bucket truck here so a guy could strip most of the big limbs before felling. All in all, it was a great show and many of our neighbors came over to watch. Two of them mentioned having old white pines that also needed to come down so our tree service probably picked up more work today.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 1, 2020)

I love the smell of fresh cut pine....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 2, 2020)

Those trees needed to come down. Limbs took paint off my truck pulling into his driveway. Ha just kidding but the limbs did hang down in the way.


----------



## Graybeard (May 6, 2020)

How hard was it to get a contractor? Around here they're in a good position with lots of work they can pick and choose. A friends son just quit the sheriffs dept. and went to work for a tree company. I may have an inside track on him.

Reactions: +Karma 2


----------



## Wildthings (May 6, 2020)

Are the stumps going to be removed or grounded


----------



## Mike Hill (May 6, 2020)

With the tornado a couple of months ago and the derecho winds this past Sunday, that felled trees and caused Nashville's biggest power outage in history - getting someone to do a contract like that is unlikely and would probably cost $15,000 to $20,000! My wife decided to cut down our 70+ year old white pine (about 6' dia) 2 years ago. Her side of the family loves to have big trees cut out of their yards. I was defenseless! I think it cost us about $3k back then, and I hauled some of the branches off myself. I wanted to leave some of the trunk and take a chainsaw to it to carve into a really big trout, but again, I was defenseless - she got supernatural powers!

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (May 6, 2020)

They are picking up the logs from the Burgin Log Yard today.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (May 6, 2020)

Graybeard said:


> How hard was it to get a contractor? Around here they're in a good position with lots of work they can pick and choose. A friends son just quit the sheriffs dept. and went to work for a tree company. I may have an inside track on him.



We have an ongoing relationship with this company as they have done work for us and our neighbors over the years. There was a terrible wind storm the day before they were scheduled to be here but they still showed up on time. They were headed to another job after me so the crew did a lot of hard work that day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (May 6, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> Are the stumps going to be removed or grounded


The root system will remain to help prevent erosion on that steep slope but the landscaper will re-cut them to ground level. They won't remain visible for long since we're planting the area with both dogwoods and glacier azaleas that grow fast and tall. https://www.bing.com/shop?q=glacier+azalea&FORM=SHOPPA&originIGUID=ED46ADCC9BB04D59AE20B3DA6132A08E

Reactions: Like 2


----------

